
Elon Musk Will Start Digging a Tunnel Under Los Angeles - smb06
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/its-official-elon-musk-will-start-digging-a-tunnel-under-los-angeles
======
woofyman
Isn't this a Boston Big Dig scale project? How will the exhaust fumes be
vented? What about earth quakes? Seems to me this requires a year of planning
and out just don't start digging next month as he tweeted.

~~~
RugnirViking
Its quite clear that you don't just tell the public something the moment you
start planning it. It's not as if apple announce a fancy new bit of tech then
invent them.

He clearly has been planning it for a while.

------
SlipperySlope
I will miss Elon Musk when he becomes the president of Mars.

~~~
devoply
I hope he meets Benny there who has 4 or 5 kids. And two jobs.

